# Range day Delton AR and Glock 40's



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

A little needed distraction from the doom and gloom and election. Plus a great way to spend a nice fall afternoon.

Took the new Delton 556 Echo M out this afternoon to get her sighted in. New rifle for the wife, set up the way she wants. Has back up irons with a Vortex 1-4-24 Crossfire 2 scope mounted on a Burris PEPR. She likes the plain duplex cross hairs, not as confusing. Has UTG quad rail for the green Game Getter Stream Light light, not shown, with a Hogue grip. 
I was very surprised with this cheap rifle, only $479 my cost. I was hoping for 2-3 MOA, but dang. She shoots better then AR's that cost 2-3 times as much. I was using some 55gr FMJ reloads that were quickly throw together last winter for practice ammo. Will have to try some match ammo when I get more time. Walked the scope in on the left and fine tuned it on the smaller right target. First picture.
Second AR is a Ruger AR 556 that was getting the irons sighted in. After the Delton.

First Glock has an RMR and Trijicon suppressor height night sights. Which co-witness perfectly. Ran some quick fire on the top right target, just to check the sights from prior sighting in. The four shots in the middle where to check the newest bone stock gun show find. I love those Glock 10mm's. Shoot nice and smooth have great triggers and are very accurate IMHO. The second target was taped up after shooting some 9mm out of my Kahr CM9 for practice. Shouldn't be shooting the little CC gun at 25 yards but it's good to know it can be done. Didn't have another new target.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Excellent range report. Well done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like a great day Sir!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hogue makes a nice AR stock too. Love the Glock 10mm as you already know. 

What ammo you firing in the 10's ?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very happy you and wife had a great day , very good report .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice. I do like to hear range reports from others as it sometimes help to sway purchases on firearms, ammo and optics.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The 10mm's where my reloads, 150 grain Noslers with 11 grains of Blue Dot. I buy Starline brass or pick up used brass at shows. Normally shoot 180 or 200 grain Hornady XTP's but scored a great deal on the Nosler's from Midsouth Shooters Supply.


----------

